# Puppy Petting Without Asking



## EmilieMaria (Feb 22, 2017)

Am I the only person who asks to pat a dog that I see?!(not a literal question, lol) So, iv been bringing my 10 week old pup out and about to Lowes, Bass pro, petco etc to get him socialized with different people, settings, noises. I do want SOME people to pat him and get him socialized in that sense, but it annoys me when people RUN up to you, making a very excitable scene to try and get a puppy all wrilled up. I don't even have enough time to tell them to stop because before you know it they are smothering him with pats and kissy noises. Ugh. I guess I'm just venting to you guys at this point lol. I just wish people would have some common sense. Iv only had ONE woman ask to pet him, and of course She was a gsd owner haha  I would rather him ignore most people and be calm then to associate strangers with 'everyone needs to pet me' and excitement. Does anyone else have issues with this?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nothing turns a rational adult into a moron quicker than a small furry creature. Don't be afraid to jump in front of them.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> Nothing turns a rational adult into a moron quicker than a small furry creature.


lol


----------



## EmilieMaria (Feb 22, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> Nothing turns a rational adult into a moron quicker than a small furry creature. Don't be afraid to jump in front of them.


Lmao good way to put it!!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I think anyone who walks around with a puppy runs the risk of being mobbed... their irresistible adorableness seems to send peoples' brains flying out the window. You could always invest in a "Do Not Pet" leash, or a harness with attachable Velcro pieces that say "Do Not Pet/In Training". It's something I've considered to prevent people from just running up and have more people ask if they can or why they can't, giving you more control over who is allowed to touch your dog.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Anticipate when someone is going to rush you and tell them no. You need to know who is around you and observe who is looking at your dog. No matter how cute a puppy is, no one who see you out with the dog has the right to touch your dog.


----------



## np307 (Feb 22, 2017)

We took our first trip to Lowes this week and I had one of the employees ask if he was in training before approaching, and then asked before petting. I made sure to thank him. 

I agree with the sentiment that one must take control of the situation and not rely on people to have common sense. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## EmilieMaria (Feb 22, 2017)

Femfa said:


> I think anyone who walks around with a puppy runs the risk of being mobbed... their irresistible adorableness seems to send peoples' brains flying out the window. You could always invest in a "Do Not Pet" leash, or a harness with attachable Velcro pieces that say "Do Not Pet/In Training". It's something I've considered to prevent people from just running up and have more people ask if they can or why they can't, giving you more control over who is allowed to touch your dog.


Yeah I was thinking about ordering either a collar, leash or both. For sure want a harness later down the road once he starts doing protection work!!


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

That will change when she gets bigger! Then you'll see people cross the street or run the other way to avoid you. That's also when you'll find people who will ask you if they can pet her. That's what happened to me, when Tasha got to be around 5 or 6 months. Tasha is 1.5 years now, the people who do ask to pet her usually comments that I don't have to worry about anyone bothering me with her by my side! Tasha is oversized and a black gsd, looks very intimidating. Tho she is really friendly and loves people!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I was gratefully surprised when taking Copper crowded places as a puppy, I don't remember anyone ever not calmly asking to pet her. Even had many parents tell their kids to ask to pet first because she might be a working dog in training. I'd always let kids pet her but didnt really care for her to be bothered by unknown adults unless she initiated it. Now that she's older I don't go as many crowded places with her because I end up not shopping from all the attention she gets. Last time I went to Bass Pro to return something she jumped up on the customer service counter to be petted and I swear half the store stopped working to see her. 
Maybe get her a vest that says "do not pet" or "service dog" A girl at club has one for her dog that says "monster". that may work too:grin2:


----------



## LBethO (Mar 18, 2017)

A sharp, "NO" may be effective to put a stop to people swarming your puppy? I must be anti social? I don't want strangers petting my dogs unless I know them and they aren't strangers if I know them.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

astrovan2487 said:


> Maybe get her a vest that says "do not pet" or "service dog" A girl at club has one for her dog that says "monster". that may work too:grin2:



Please do *NOT* put a vest on your dog that says service dog! You can put on a vest that says Do Not Pet or In Training, or even both, but _not_ a service dog vest!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Nothing turns a rational adult into a moron quicker than a small furry creature. Don't be afraid to jump in front of them.


hahaha!! Truer words were never spoken. I confess I myself have been absolutely guilty of this a time or two. And yep - be prepared to throw some elbows if need be.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I hate it. It only gave me more work to do because my puppy learned that people were petting machines. The pup would jump on people well past a year old and got me in trouble because by then she was over 60 lbs. Don't be afraid to lie that he's in training for service work or whatever, or get one of these;
https://www.amazon.com/Removable-reflective-Purchase-pathces-purchase/dp/B00BOWR2A4?th=1


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I had this issue with Valor as a pup and it continues this to this day. I don't fault people for wanting to see or handle for that matter a pup/dog that has a cuteness or other attractive qualities. The thing is as I said the other day in another thread, a lady with her young son approached Valor and I during our training period at a public park. She was very nice and stood probably 20 feet away and asked if the boy could pet my dog. The problem arose when she allowed the little boy to approach Valor from the side before I could say anything. Well, Valor was having none of that and I could tell he was on the verge of a growl. This all took about a half a second (it seemed like) and I said no and put my hand out to get the boy's attention and stop his approach. She called to the boy and said basically for him not to go any further. 
I apologized to her by saying basically we're training and he is focused on what we're doing. I told her he is a working dog and still a pup (kinda) and it's not good to just walk up on him. She was very nice and seemed to understand what I was trying to convey to her. She gathered up the little boy and took him to a place where they could watch us train. I wanted the boy to see Valor and pet him but it had to be done with our approach to them. When I looked around they were gone. 
People just walking up and petting your pup or dog can have a very bad outcome, not only for the pup/dog but in our case a possible injury to a child. That is absolutely unacceptable! Sometimes you just have to be blunt or stern and say no!


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

LuvShepherds said:


> Anticipate when someone is going to rush you and tell them no. You need to know who is around you and observe who is looking at your dog. No matter how cute a puppy is, no one who see you out with the dog has the right to touch your dog.




If you don't want your dog to get attention or be petted by strangers, then don't take them to populated public areas. If you do, people will be wanting to pet your dog. Shame on you for acting so arrogant to think someone can't pet your dog. "No one has the right to touch your puppy" please dont be so arrogant. I get it, if you are training or if it is a service dog than it's a different situation and for the most part these trainers are well aware of where to bring and not bring their pets to avoid this. But for the regular Joes with house pets which is 99% of us all, get off your high horses.. I have 3 small kids and a couple of dogs and have been on both sides of the equation for that scenario. I would never not let someone touch my dog. The only time i would say anything if the dog looked uncomfortable or if someone was being rough with my pet.. OP I get your debacle but not alot of the comments including this one..


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

ghinchcl said:


> LuvShepherds said:
> 
> 
> > Anticipate when someone is going to rush you and tell them no. You need to know who is around you and observe who is looking at your dog. No matter how cute a puppy is, no one who see you out with the dog has the right to touch your dog.
> ...


I don't think it's a case of being on a high horse as you put it.
It's a case of-it's my puppy/dog and MY liability problem if I allow a young child to come up and pet him and he jumps up and knocks the child over onto the sidewalk, cracking her skull open. 
So, IMO, my decision to not allow everyone to come up and pet, makes plenty of sense to me.


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

Then if your dog is not properly trained, it should not be in the public


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I don't think it has anything to do with being properly trained. I turn plenty of people down from petting my dog. They (dogs) sit there and behave just fine and are plenty trained. And yes liability is a huge issue. A long time ago (with my previous dog) someone (child) asked to pet my dog. I of course said yes at the time. Kid went on to hit my dog multiple times. Parent was like "oh she does that to our dog all the time." Yup - never again. Not gonna take the chance. Do I let some people pet my dogs - yes. But mostly no. Again - nothing to do with lack of training. I train plenty.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

ghinchcl said:


> Then if your dog is not properly trained, it should not be in the public


So if my puppy/dog isn't absolutely perfectly trained, he can't be in public places? Unless I allow anyone who wants to pet him to do so?

It's only an opinion, just like yours, but your post not only comes across as arrogant, but awfully angry. 
Is there a valid reason why?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LuvShepherds said:


> Anticipate when someone is going to rush you and tell them no. You need to know who is around you and observe who is looking at your dog. No matter how cute a puppy is, no one who see you out with the dog has the right to touch your dog.


Well yes but ... to "anticipate" ... is an acquired skill. And generally speaking folks who walk people luv'ing dogs/puppies and have no problem allowing people to pet them, are more annoyed than concerned with people petting there dogs without asking first!

I've had both, "Please Do Pet" puppies and "Hands Off" dogs. And yes anticipation is "key." In both cases yes,you do have to be alert. And my standard was always to anticipate and stop about five feet away and "most" people would stop also or at least slow there roll. Then they can ask me first. With my Banddog and my "Boxer" the answer was "always" ... please do. 

But yes, ask me first. No one has the right to "Pet" someone else's dog... AFAIK???

When I had my clearly "Bite Risk" dog aka "Rocky" I had to step it up a notch. And then it was ... "Hyper Vigilance." I had to "anticipate" and in addition to stopping at my given distance ... I would also step in front of my dog. And then they were "forced" to ask me first. I never said a word ... it just became apparent ... that there would be a conversation first! Most of the time with "Rocky my GSD ... the answer was most often "NO" to my I pet?? And I would explain ... "he is in training." And he was ... "he was being trained not to bite the crap out of people." I'd leave that part out of the conversation. 

And the "do not pet vest???" I'll simply say ... I don't put a lot of faith in people's ability to "Read and Comprehend" on the fly.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lalabug said:


> hahaha!! Truer words were never spoken. I confess I myself have been absolutely guilty of this a time or two. And yep - be prepared to throw some elbows if need be.


I don't let most adults pet my dogs anymore. Ive seen them do to many stupid things from screeching and running at them to jacking them in the back of the head repeatedly because "my dog likes that!". Yeah I bet your doesn't like that. 

Kids are welcome to treat them anytime.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dogs are not public property. People aren't allowed to come hug and kiss your toddlers. They aren't allowed to touch your dog without asking. It's obnoxious. It has nothing to do with arrogance and everything to do with personal space and common courtesy.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

ghinchcl said:


> Then if your dog is not properly trained, it should not be in the public



I am very happy that you are comfortable with everyone touching and petting your puppy, that's your right. Being trained is not the issue here, puppies have to go out to learn how to behave.


Puppies are babies, they can be overwhelmed by too many people leaning down over them and touching, petting and cooing at them. Who would let everyone do that to their child as an infant or a toddler? 


It is respectful to ask before touching anything that belongs to someone else. Sometimes people forget that. I always leave it up to my puppy if she wants to be petted by someone. I'll tell her to say hi. If she doesn't go over to them, they may not go to her, then I tell them sorry, not today, maybe next time. Sometimes she would go and sometimes not. But I do not force my puppies to be petted and touched by strangers unless they are comfortable and want to be petted. 


As a young pup Enya did NOT want to be petted by anyone. She wasn't afraid at all, just not interested. At about three and a half months she decided she loved it. At eight months she's going back to sometimes yes and sometimes no. Though to be honest the only ones who ask now are those who know her. No one else has asked to pet her in about two months.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

One trainer advised to idiot-proof your pup (by owner). Touch the pup unexpectedly, gently pull on tail and ears and feed a treat immediately. This paid of big time in the past when a nursery employee saw my Pit mix male (3 years old), walked over, knelt, squealed (Oh, you're so cuuuuuute!) and hugged him frontally without giving him the chance to meet. The dog knew what idiots do and remained neutral/friendly, being the wisest of all of us.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

ghinchcl said:


> If you don't want your dog to get attention or be petted by strangers, then don't take them to populated public areas. If you do, people will be wanting to pet your dog. Shame on you for acting so arrogant to think someone can't pet your dog. "No one has the right to touch your puppy" please dont be so arrogant. I get it, if you are training or if it is a service dog than it's a different situation and for the most part these trainers are well aware of where to bring and not bring their pets to avoid this. But for the regular Joes with house pets which is 99% of us all, get off your high horses.. I have 3 small kids and a couple of dogs and have been on both sides of the equation for that scenario. I would never not let someone touch my dog. The only time i would say anything if the dog looked uncomfortable or if someone was being rough with my pet.. OP I get your debacle but not alot of the comments including this one..


Calling me names is not leading to a productive exchange. What if you were out with your child? Would you mind if a stranger runs up and grabs your child because it is so cute? Or a pregnant woman. Should anyone who wants to touch her stomach be allowed to? If you are a woman, can I grab your purse and touch it because I like it? Can I look inside? Dogs are open to be allowed to be touched or grabbed at by anyone in a store because the owner is there? That doesn't make sense to me. I work with a top trainer who said do not allow strangers to run up and touch your dog as it will disrupt your training. If I follow your rude criticism to a logical conclusion, then I should not be upset if a stranger touches my child, my stomach, my purse or my dog.

You are wrong about 99% of us being only pet owners. Maybe you are but there are a lot of us here who are doing more with our dogs or plan to.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

ghinchcl said:


> Then if your dog is not properly trained, it should not be in the public


How are you supposed to train him to deal with the public if you're not in public?

OP, anticipate that people will want to pet your dog and control the situation. If someone really wants to pet the pup and the pup seems okay and is not overwhelmed, let them give a treat to the dog and praise the pup for handling the situation well. 

And if you really don't want people touching the pup, just say "not right now" and explain that you're doing training. But please do not misrepresent the dog as a service dog, either by vest or by telling people it is in service training. That is not okay and it causes misconceptions for people with real service dogs.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Dogs are not public property. People aren't allowed to come hug and kiss your toddlers. They aren't allowed to touch your dog without asking. It's obnoxious. It has nothing to do with arrogance and everything to do with personal space and common courtesy.


EXACTLY. 

It is so much more arrogant to assume a stranger wants you in their space. How self-centered do you have to be to think that your agenda is so important that you can disrupt someone else's day. 

This is one of my biggest pet peeves. I HATE people who thoughtlessly insert themselves into a stranger's business because they feel_* entitled*_ to that person's time and attention.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

ghinchcl said:


> If you don't want your dog to get attention or be petted by strangers, then don't take them to populated public areas. If you do, people will be wanting to pet your dog. Shame on you for acting so arrogant to think someone can't pet your dog. "No one has the right to touch your puppy" please dont be so arrogant. I get it, if you are training or if it is a service dog than it's a different situation and for the most part these trainers are well aware of where to bring and not bring their pets to avoid this. But for the regular Joes with house pets which is 99% of us all, get off your high horses.. I have 3 small kids and a couple of dogs and have been on both sides of the equation for that scenario. I would never not let someone touch my dog. The only time i would say anything if the dog looked uncomfortable or if someone was being rough with my pet.. OP I get your debacle but not alot of the comments including this one..


Its very arrogant for someone to feel they have a right to touch my dog. My dog doesn't like you. My dog gets stressed out being touched. But you have the audacity to touch my dog to make yourself feel better? Buy your own dog to pet. You aren't allowed to pet my dog.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> Well yes but ... to "anticipate" ... is an acquired skill. And generally speaking folks who walk people luv'ing dogs/puppies and have no problem allowing people to pet them, are more annoyed than concerned with people petting there dogs without asking first!
> 
> I've had both, "Please Do Pet" puppies and "Hands Off" dogs. And yes anticipation is "key." In both cases yes,you do have to be alert. And my standard was always to anticipate and stop about five feet away and "most" people would stop also or at least slow there roll. Then they can ask me first. With my Banddog and my "Boxer" the answer was "always" ... please do.
> 
> But yes, ask me first. No one has the right to "Pet" someone else's dog... AFAIK???


Everything I posted came right from my trainer who has a lot of working dog handling experience. I made an observation that people with GSD and other similar dog experience always approach cautiously and with common sense. Even my trainer didn't just walk in and grab my dog. He observed from a few minutes from a distance to decide how to approach. So I have to assume anyone who runs up to my dog doesn't know what they are doing.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Being in public doesn't make you public property. 

My friend is disabled. She rarely gets through a day without someone stopping her so they can comment on it, ask her a million questions, make jokes at her expense, lay hands on her and pray for God's healing, cry for her because they pity her, insult her etc. It is exhausting for her because she is not only trying to get around with legs that barely work but she has her day interrupted _constantly_ because people care more about their feelings than hers. They don't see her as an actual person, they see her as a disabled angel sent to inspire them and make them feel better about themselves. 

MYOB.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> One trainer advised to idiot-proof your pup (by owner). Touch the pup unexpectedly, gently pull on tail and ears and feed a treat immediately. This paid of big time in the past when a nursery employee saw my Pit mix male (3 years old), walked over, knelt, squealed (Oh, you're so cuuuuuute!) and hugged him frontally without giving him the chance to meet. The dog knew what idiots do and remained neutral/friendly, being the wisest of all of us.


LOL ... "idiot proof!" And a "Bully Breed" ... hmmm most likely ... I benefited from that a very very long time ago??? 

I've never told that story ... let's just say ... Jax is right ... "some people's brain turns to mush at the sight of a puppy!!" Even I ... could not have stopped me, in that particular situation, I got lucky!! 

Ironically enough ... I've just thought of ... yet another useful use for ... a "Walking Stick???" But idiot proofing ... I have never thought of that?? Ah well ... as I tend to say ... you can learn something new everyday ... if your not careful.


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

funny, i cant make any bad comments about you because of the admin but just think what i am thinking right now. BTW i am not saying your dog can and should be allowed just to be touched by people without asking. My point was if you are in public expect people to ask to touch your dog.


----------



## EmilieMaria (Feb 22, 2017)

ghinchcl said:


> LuvShepherds said:
> 
> 
> > Anticipate when someone is going to rush you and tell them no. You need to know who is around you and observe who is looking at your dog. No matter how cute a puppy is, no one who see you out with the dog has the right to touch your dog.
> ...


Awh thank you for your kind words it really means a lot  I also too think of myself as ignorant I'm so happy that someone actually thinks so too!! Well have a good one


----------



## EmilieMaria (Feb 22, 2017)

ghinchcl said:


> Then if your dog is not properly trained, it should not be in the public


My goal ultimately is to be able to my ipo trained dog to a heavily populated place and have him mostly ignore the people there. He is 10 weeks old and is CURRENTLY in training to be a well behaved dog out in public which is the reason why I bring him to the places I bring him. I honestly don't understand your hostility towards my post, it is very confusing to me and obviously everyone else commenting on here. I was not asking for anybody's advice, just venting my opinion about how people should have some common sense when it comes to dogs out in public. I am assuming you would be the person to run up to my dog and make a huge excitable scene... am I right? Well, anyways thank you for your input it was so kind of you!


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

ghinchcl said:


> funny, i cant make any bad comments about you because of the admin but just think what i am thinking right now.


LOL who are you addressing? You do realize that anyone can report a post...even if they aren't participating in this thread. And no, no one wants to read your mind. 




ghinchcl said:


> BTW i am not saying your dog can and should be allowed just to be touched by people without asking. My point was if you are in public expect people to ask to touch your dog.


No, what you said was:

"If you don't want your dog to get attention or be petted by strangers, then don't take them to populated public areas." and "Shame on you for acting so arrogant to think someone can't pet your dog. "No one has the right to touch your puppy" please dont be so arrogant."

So basically don't go out in public unless your cool with people haranguing you because you're doing something that has piqued their interest and if you decide that your property isn't a free for all for random people then you're an arrogant jerk.

Sounds like what people say to women who are catcalled (or much worse).


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

ghinchcl said:


> funny, i cant make any bad comments about you because of the admin but just think what i am thinking right now. BTW i am not saying your dog can and should be allowed just to be touched by people without asking. My point was if you are in public expect people to ask to touch your dog.


Well ... you ought not be making "bad comments" about other members anyway???

And yes ... if someone is walking a "Puppy" in public, it's reasonable to "expect" that they will encounter ... "may I pet" people." I had a yes please do "breed/puppy" and I was more than happy to say "Yes please do!" 

If my next "Boxer" puppy does not view people/strangers as the next best thing since baked bread?? I would be seriously, disappointed ... but that would be her choice. But regardless of breed or dog ... it's a "requirement" to ask first. Strangers have no "Rights of Access" to other people's puppies/dogs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

EmilieMaria said:


> just venting my opinion about how people should have some common sense when it comes to dogs out in public.


LOL ... you said "Common Sense??" That can be a pretty rare commodity these days. >


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

Chip are you not the same individual whose advice for obedience training/stop the dog from a certain behavior was to flip the crate over with the dog in it???


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Dogs are considered property by law. By law, you must respect other people's property.

You can't just go grab something that belongs to someone else or assume you should be allowed to use it. That's like saying, you should let me use your phone and if you don't you're being arrogant. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## EmilieMaria (Feb 22, 2017)

kimbale said:


> Dogs are considered property by law. By law, you must respect other people's property.
> 
> You can't just go grab something that belongs to someone else or assume you should be allowed to use it. That's like saying, you should let me use your phone and if you don't you're being arrogant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Agreed. My whole concern and the reason why I posted this is because of people NOT ASKING to pet my dog. Obviously i want him to be socialized with people, but I don't want him to associate people with over excitement. That way if people would have common sense to ask, I could make the decision to allow them to pet him or not. If I didn't want ANYBODY touching my dog, I would have titled this "Petting my puppy, who do you think you are". lol I shouldn't even have to explain myself


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

EmilieMaria said:


> If I didn't want ANYBODY touching my dog, I would have titled this "Petting my puppy, who do you think you are". lol I shouldn't even have to explain myself



Luckily I think most of us got it  Anyway, I've had the most success in getting curious people to back off by putting a backpack on my dog with a little sign that says In Training pinned to it. People seem a bit more respectful if they think it's a service dog*.



*Not advocating for folks to put fake SD vests on their pup to take advantage of the program.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Dotbat215 said:


> Luckily I think most of us got it  Anyway, I've had the most success in getting curious people to back off by putting a backpack on my dog with a little sign that says In Training pinned to it. People seem a bit more respectful if they think it's a service dog*.
> 
> 
> 
> *Not advocating for folks to put fake SD vests on their pup to take advantage of the program.


I have a black Ray Allen vest for my she-pup. It is the kind that could be used by K9 patrols, and in fact they sell to the military and police depts. Even though it should be obvious that we are not the police, I've actually had a father tell his kids that my dog was a police dog. I smiled at the kids and told them that she was still like a kid, too little to be a police officer and I thanked them for helping me teach her manners. She sometimes barks at children. When she wears the black harness people seem to hesitate to reach out or even ask to pat her.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

ghinchcl said:


> Chip are you not the same individual whose advice for obedience training/stop the dog from a certain behavior was to flip the crate over with the dog in it???


LOL ... as they say ... is that the best you got??? 

But to answer your question (anyway) ... yes I am! I also explain where and who I heard it from. As it was not my idea for a solution to unsettled dogs in the Crate?? The Pro's most likely ... just use an E-Collar, ... once the dog understands what the E-Collar means. 

But back on pointe, ... maybe it was a "bad day" for that particular ... crowd favorite trainer??? But ... it's apparently a small world?? And on "BoxerForum" another "Pro" just happened to mention that particular bit of advise and said some "tool" had broken a dogs leg ... doing that??!!!

That was completely unsolicited and yeah I was stunned! So I no longer recommend it! Still I'd have no problem with lifting the rear of the Crate and just dropping it a time or two with a "No" ... if the situation required. 

Not really sure what ... that has to do with "Who's Pet's" but ... there you go. I suppose ... I tend to overestimate people's ability to use some kind of common sense at times ... so yeah ... my bad.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> LOL ... as they say ... is that the best you got???


Probably. I think he figures if he can point out that you were wrong (at least in his opinion) in another thread that it somehow vindicates him in this one. 

:laugh2:


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

Removed


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

Removed


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Hay Chip I like what you said :smile2: >.. "he is in training." And he was ... "he was being trained not to bite the crap out of people." 

When Inga was a little pup and wasn't fully vaccinated yet I took her to those places but riding in a shopping cart. This kept her up off the floor germs and viruses in petco and also gave me a chance to be in a would be petter's face in order to block them from petting. Also, she was out of the reach of children. Now I take her to places she is in ignore mode. Folks still ask to pet her and I politely say not right now, she is in training, which she is. She is being trained not to bite the crap out of you. But, like Chip, I don't say this last part


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

ghinchcl said:


> love it great quote. Lol


It's one thing to talk to yourself... but when you find yourself responding to yourself... that makes us all worry


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Did this person say they had three little kids? One hopes they are not being taught to speak this way.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Hay Chip I like what you said :smile2: >.. "he is in training." And he was ... "he was being trained not to bite the crap out of people."
> 
> When Inga was a little pup and wasn't fully vaccinated yet I took her to those places but riding in a shopping cart. This kept her up off the floor germs and viruses in petco and also gave me a chance to be in a would be petter's face in order to block them from petting. Also, she was out of the reach of children. Now I take her to places she is in ignore mode. Folks still ask to pet her and I politely say not right now, she is in training, which she is. She is being trained not to bite the crap out of you. But, like Chip, I don't say this last part


The puppy in a kart thing ... LOL ... it was new to me???

A member on here did it. And they also ... added a blanket to the kart! Now that is seriously "hard core!" A two thumbs up approach for a pre fully immunized approach in my view. I'd never thought of doing it myself ... but I like it!  

And as for the "training for what?" No one I ever met ... ever asked?? Save for one, there is as I say ... always that guy! And I met one and I explained ... what I was doing with "Rocky" and why. He then asked me ... well has it worked??? That question ... I had not expected??? 

At that point ... I looked at "Rocky" and after many, many months, miles and weeks of walking in silence, ... I don't know how long, as I did not care. I'm not a pro so however long it takes ... was not important to me. But I turned and looked at "Rocky" he was behind me .. I had body blocked (automatically) as I always did with him. But I turned and looked at "Rocky" and what I saw was the same old bored ... this old bit express, that he always had when I stopped and talked to someone. I had always stopped and shielded ... you dog .. do nothing. No treats, no redirection ... it's not a negotiation it's a mandate do .... "nothing dog."

So when I turned and looked at "Rocky" what I saw was the same old bored ..."this old bit" look I was used to. I then said well yeah I guess it has??? And I stepped aside ... that "stranger" then petted "Rocky on the head" and said ... that's a good dog you have there. 

Rocky did not care one way or the other ... but that was "good enough!" My job was done ... I owe that stranger a big "Thank You!" As most likely without him ... "Rocky" would have always been a just say "NO" dog??? 

He is still extremely ...aloof with strangers ...aside from military vets?? I've not figured that one out?? But he is safe and civil in public ... good enough.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

And does he like policemen too? What background did he come from?


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

You know sometimes these serious threads just need a little levity.

For those who are NOT offended by terrible language-and you know who you are, lol. Peter Caine on YouTube has a hilarious take on the whole Don't Pet My Dog.... issue. 

I don't dare post it on our family dog forum, but it's easy to find with a little hunting.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> And does he like policemen too? What background did he come from?


LOL ... not the where did he come from question! 

He's a mystery ... I worked with the rescue I got "Rocky" from, and they told me "nothing" aside from "GSD with Wobblers" and from a breeder. I had heard from a member on the other coast and they said they thought they saw him on line??? That ... is all I know.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> You know sometimes these serious threads just need a little levity.
> 
> For those who are NOT offended by terrible language-and you know who you are, lol. Peter Caine on YouTube has a hilarious take on the whole Don't Pet My Dog.... issue.
> 
> I don't dare post it on our family dog forum, but it's easy to find with a little hunting.


Yes ... "Peter Caine" ... he makes me look like a "Kitty Cat."


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> And does he like policemen too? What background did he come from?


LOL ... I don't know ... I'm a car guy also ... so I tend to ... shy away from LE ... we tend to have a fundamental disagreement on the "Speed kills thing." And LE type don't seem to take to kindly to the "Schumacher Chop" formula one thing ... traffic merging. LE seems to take that solid white line for merging onto the freeway ... way more seriously than I do?? I tend to think ... that's what a throttle is for?? If I get "caught" ... they seem to win. 

But if I need there help with something, a stray "American Bulldog" on one occasion ... dog was a tool and I could not round him up. 

Or crap on the highway on another occasion, if "Rocky" is with me?? I will tell "Roc" stay and approach them ... slowly .. hands open ... I'm a "black guy" so ... yeah. 

But the ex vet thing ... well ex vets, typically no uniforms ... but "Rocky" luv's them??? They are the only ones he will actually solicit attention from??? I have no idea what that's about???


----------



## DragonKeeper (Feb 20, 2017)

Been going through the same thing with my 7 month old, he's still working on keeping himself calm when being petted. We've now pushed the envelope to walking on slightly busy paths and I swear people coming running out of no where and touch him. Then give me a hard time because he's jumpy.... lol.

Oh a side note, trips to lowes? Are pooches allowed in stores in some places in the states? Thanks


----------



## np307 (Feb 22, 2017)

DragonKeeper said:


> Been going through the same thing with my 7 month old, he's still working on keeping himself calm when being petted. We've now pushed the envelope to walking on slightly busy paths and I swear people coming running out of no where and touch him. Then give me a hard time because he's jumpy.... lol.
> 
> Oh a side note, trips to lowes? Are pooches allowed in stores in some places in the states? Thanks


Yes. Lowes, several sporting goods/outdoors chains, and any number of local businesses. I'm sure I'm leaving some national chains out as well.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Feb 20, 2017)

np307 said:


> Yes. Lowes, several sporting goods/outdoors chains, and any number of local businesses. I'm sure I'm leaving some national chains out as well.



That is awesome! My area ( probably a Canadian thing) isn't very welcoming unless you're a service dog. I just try and bring him into as many pet stores as I can find


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> LOL ... I don't know ... I'm a car guy also ... so I tend to ... shy away from LE ... we tend to have a fundamental disagreement on the "Speed kills thing." And LE type don't seem to take to kindly to the "Schumacher Chop" formula one thing ... traffic merging. LE seems to take that solid white line for merging onto the freeway ... way more seriously than I do?? I tend to think ... that's what a throttle is for?? If I get "caught" ... they seem to win.
> 
> But if I need there help with something, a stray "American Bulldog" on one occasion ... dog was a tool and I could not round him up.
> 
> ...


Probably the ex's vets posture and body language


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I saw a young gsd pup in a dog stroller/ cart. It had a net over and the pup can see out l. I thought it was a good idea. Majority of people will ask but even if they do they can be nutty. Max was social as a pup then as he grew not so much he has no interest in getting pet by strangers. So on a rare occasion some one asks to pet him I will tell them he does not like to be pet by people he doesn't know. It is tougher with pups because people are always asking so it is good to have a plan and stick to it. Luna is a pup and social so she enjoys a pet. I make sure she is comfortable and the greeting is quick. I also teach her she doesn't have to say hi to everybody. I think body language- walking as if you are on a mission deters a lot of people.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

DragonKeeper said:


> Been going through the same thing with my 7 month old, he's still working on keeping himself calm when being petted. We've now pushed the envelope to walking on slightly busy paths and I swear people coming running out of no where and touch him. Then give me a hard time because he's jumpy.... lol.
> 
> Oh a side note, trips to lowes? Are pooches allowed in stores in some places in the states? Thanks


When we first came to NV in 2003 dogs were allowed in Lowes and Home Depot. But ... those stores changed there policy to no dogs allowed. Most likely in response to ... "Fake Service Dogs" don't know??? 

As far as people ... running out of nowhere?? Yeah I get that ..but if your concerned and you do want to take him out and about?? Your going to have to up your game. Tell him to stay if required and you step in front of him. Do that and you need not say a word. They ... won't have a choice.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> When we first came to NV in 2003 dogs were allowed in Lowes and Home Depot. But ... those stores changed there policy to no dogs allowed. Most likely in response to ... "Fake Service Dogs" don't know???
> 
> As far as people ... running out of nowhere?? Yeah I get that ..but if your concerned and you do want to take him out and about?? Your going to have to up your game. Tell him to stay if required and you step in front of him. Do that and you need not say a word. They ... won't have a choice.


My Home Depot allows dogs. I was told it's up the manager of the store.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

cloudpump said:


> Probably the ex's vets posture and body language


Most likely?? I have no idea but it's a clearly noticeable change in behaviour. Everybody else ... he pretty much could care less. 

Marilyn and I were together a few weeks ago and someone approached and asked if they could pet him ... while moving fast and with others behind her! I said yes as I 'd seen no issues with strangers in quite awhile??

So she attempted to pet "Rocky' ... I did not see what happened?? But I did see her turn kinda pale and back off??? Marilyn had a better angle and she says, "Rocky" snapped at her???

I did not see that?? But I do know ... that his behaviour changes when the two of us together ... most of the time. Rocky and I are one on one and I don't see ... "sudden changes in behaviour??" Oh well my default is ... not a Boxer.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Feb 20, 2017)

Chip18 said:


> When we first came to NV in 2003 dogs were allowed in Lowes and Home Depot. But ... those stores changed there policy to no dogs allowed. Most likely in response to ... "Fake Service Dogs" don't know???
> 
> As far as people ... running out of nowhere?? Yeah I get that ..but if your concerned and you do want to take him out and about?? Your going to have to up your game. Tell him to stay if required and you step in front of him. Do that and you need not say a word. They ... won't have a choice.


That's a shame about policy changes, people abusing rights always have to ruin the fun for everyone. 

Yeah we've been working with a trainer for a few weeks now and things are really progressing. He's still reactive to people and wants to visit everyone. He knows he's not allowed to jump on myself or family, but he doesn't get the chance to meet others or strangers very often. Many times it's a teenager or young kid that runs out of bushes or behind trees and just walks over and visits. I'll obviously allow if I have a treat to make him sit and get petted nicely, but if no treat or caught off gaurd he jumps like a kangaroo. Then his prong will come apart and he'll go nuts, lol. Then it just turns into lots of apologies or the person runs off. >


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Home Depot/ lowes. I always heard to call ahead some may not let dog in. I went to quiet a few Home Depots and have not had a problem. Outside of outlets. Home goods heck I walked Max in marshalls once really quick I wanted to get something fast. They said nothing.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Home Depot accepts them. Lowes depends on location and how many issues they've had with aggressive dogs and dogs that think the store is their own personal toilet.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> I saw a young gsd pup in a dog stroller/ cart. It had a net over and the pup can see out l. I thought it was a good idea. Majority of people will ask but even if they do they can be nutty. Max was social as a pup then as he grew not so much he has no interest in getting pet by strangers. So on a rare occasion some one asks to pet him I will tell them he does not like to be pet by people he doesn't know. It is tougher with pups because people are always asking so it is good to have a plan and stick to it. Luna is a pup and social so she enjoys a pet. I make sure she is comfortable and the greeting is quick. I also teach her she doesn't have to say hi to everybody. I think body language-ck on point walking as if you are on a mission deters a lot of people.


Oh no ...not a baby stroller! That sounds ... so cool!!! I'd so luv to wheel a puppy around in a baby stroller!!! That ... just sounds cool!!! 

Oh yeah ... back on point ... if you have a, I don't much care for people dog ... then it's best to respect there choice and keep people out of there face.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a young gsd pup in a dog stroller/ cart. It had a net over and the pup can see out l. I thought it was a good idea. Majority of people will ask but even if they do they can be nutty. Max was social as a pup then as he grew not so much he has no interest in getting pet by strangers. So on a rare occasion some one asks to pet him I will tell them he does not like to be pet by people he doesn't know. It is tougher with pups because people are always asking so it is good to have a plan and stick to it. Luna is a pup and social so she enjoys a pet. I make sure she is comfortable and the greeting is quick. I also teach her she doesn't have to say hi to everybody. I think body language-ck on point walking as if you are on a mission deters a lot of people.
> ...


Yes I believe some stroller/carriage for pups/ small dogs. The puppy looked happy and comfortable just sitting their viewing the world getting carted around. It was not that obvious a pup was inside. Never saw that before.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Chip18 said:


> When we first came to NV in 2003 dogs were allowed in Lowes and Home Depot. But ... those stores changed there policy to no dogs allowed. Most likely in response to ... "Fake Service Dogs" don't know???
> 
> As far as people ... running out of nowhere?? Yeah I get that ..but if your concerned and you do want to take him out and about?? Your going to have to up your game. Tell him to stay if required and you step in front of him. Do that and you need not say a word. They ... won't have a choice.


In Canada dogs were no longer allowed in Home Depot and Lowes due to a greeter having the tip of their nose bitten off by a Shih Tzu back in 2011. I don't know if it's changed recently, but I definitely haven't seen any dogs in there whenever I've gone. I think most places allow the dogs so long as no one gets hurt, but it's certainly an awesome opportunity for a dog owner who would like to train with distractions so long as the dog or people don't get hurt. But, like the OP mentioned, you really do have to be diligent about not letting people just charge the dog. And a lot of times you do become the that they run into, like you mentioned.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Feb 20, 2017)

Femfa said:


> In Canada dogs were no longer allowed in Home Depot and Lowes due to a greeter having the tip of their nose bitten off by a Shih Tzu back in 2011. I don't know if it's changed recently, but I definitely haven't seen any dogs in there whenever I've gone. I think most places allow the dogs so long as no one gets hurt, but it's certainly an awesome opportunity for a dog owner who would like to train with distractions so long as the dog or people don't get hurt. But, like the OP mentioned, you really do have to be diligent about not letting people just charge the dog. And a lot of times you do become the that they run into, like you mentioned.



Thanks for this! I've never seen a dog in a deparment store before unless it was a guide dog. Didn't know about that Shih Tzu incident though, that's pretty unfortunate. I'm trying to get mine a little more adjusted to listening with distractions, so we will stick with places like PetSmart and small family pet stores.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Another alternative is Rona too, they still allow dogs from what I know if you're looking for a big, busy store but with fewer animals. I think that in places like Rona you're less likely to have someone just come up and pet without permission because it isn't a normal setting for a dog. Here in my city we have quite a few local or smaller franchises that love it when you bring your pets in, and it's nice because the people are dog savvy so they aren't going to rush your dog or be inconsiderate.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

you might also consider outdoor cafes. When we go out to eat with the dogs, we carefully chose a seat in a corner if possible. The dogs lay down where they are somewhat sheltered. Under the table people can Oh and Ah and talk dog but not just reach down and touch them. 


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Feed stores and farm and ranch stores allow dogs usually.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Just saw this in Instagram - neat way to be polite and possibly stop people:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Femfa said:


> Just saw this in Instagram - neat way to be polite and possibly stop people:


Could not hurt ... but it still depends on "JQP's" ability to read and comprehend.


----------

